# Masterbuilt temperature/timer function



## low'n'slow (Apr 14, 2007)

The manual for the MES says the unit won't start until you've set the temperature _and_ the timer - so the meat goes in and starts cold? And what if you want to extend the time? I can't see a way of doing it except letting the timer run out and re-setting the temperature and the timer.


----------



## smoked (Apr 14, 2007)

that's correct in a way, I always set the unit to what temp I want, then set the timer for 24 hours......and then let her heat up and start smoking while I have whatever meat etc...... at least getting to room temp.

you can adjust both time and temp during use, so it's not a big deal, you do not have to let the timer run out before changing it.....


----------

